# is this blood real or made up???



## BasterdBoy88 (Jun 7, 2014)

Seen some red dogs today title "dirty white boy" said it is a old bloodline..im born in 80s so wouldnt know of old school washed up lines..leave comments..


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

nothing ive heard of.... sounds like someones trying to pull something.


----------



## BasterdBoy88 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah ive seen pedigrees with im assuming the dogs name being that but no line recorded..


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

definitely a made up line


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

There was a dog named P&S's Dirty White Boy but it's not a bloodline.

P&s's Dirty White Boy


----------

